# 336 JD Baler knives - how to sharpen yourself??



## sstouder (Jul 12, 2014)

I replaced the hay knives on my 336 JD baler about 6 years ago and I'd like to sharpen them. anybody done this before with a shop or hand grinder? I can take the knives off and sharpen them this winter or I can replace them, but they are just dull so I thought I'd sharpen them. Any advice would be much appreciated!! Thanks.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Look @ this thread, it's about sharpening. I've got a 336 too, haven't tried to sharpen mine yet. It didn't have many bales thru it when I got it, I've probably put 12,000 or so bales thru it myself.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes you can use a small hand grinder or a belt sander....I have used both successfully. Best way to sharpen a Deere is to take a large piece of cardboard folded or a heavy piece of carpet and lay on top of the pickup and crawl in on top of the pickup and worm your way up. Kinda tight and awkward but alot faster than disassembly.....take your time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

The stationary knife is easy to remove from under the knotter area after the bale chamber is cleaned out. Make sure to notice the shims when the knife comes off. The one on the plunger, I like to have the plunger all the way back, then reach in under the knotters and remove the 3 nuts (or at least loosen them). Then roll the plunger ahead and reach in the intake CAREFULLY and remove the nuts the rest of the way and pull the knife out. Putting a bolt through the middle hole and tightening a nut on it makes for a good way to lay the knife flat and hold it in a vise for easy sharpening.


----------



## sstouder (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the advise folks. I'll give it a try!


----------

